# My pity party--everyone invited



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am very good at feeling sorry for myself . . . it's a gift, you know. :shades: 
But right now I am stressed, tired, and unsatisfied and when you find me stressed and tired and unsatisfied . . . better run for the psychiatrist . . .
Yep. I get the hysterics. Certainly in the last stage of exhaustion. I'm pathetic. . . like today, me and my mom were discussing my cousin's accident resulting her running into the car infront of her because she was driving and texting at the same time. My Dad's like "what and who?" and i'm like. "Nakita had a rear-end. . . " read that over twice if you didn't get it . . . and I ended up laughing so hard I was sobbing and hiccoping for ten minutes . . . 

Top reasons for feeling sorry for myself

#1 all my friends are moving away . . .
#2 I am so busy I'd forget my head if it wasn't screwed on . . .
#3 I can't remember, but it's there .. . 
#4 . . . are you ready? SCHOOL IS KILLING ME. . . Algebra . . . :tears: . . . allllgeeebbbbbrraaaa. . . .sobbing heart-brokenly . . .

did anyone bring a cake for my party? :gift:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

arty: 


Sorry your feelin stressed


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am sorry that you are stressed. It happens to the best of us.

When you reach a certain age, you friends do move away. It is stressing, they would be able to see them at school everyday. You may not realize it you living at a really great time. You can still email, not a option when I was growing up, we had to write letters. With sending pic and writing almost every day you can still keep in touch.

You get busier as an adult too. Do you have a planner or agenda or something to keep track of what you are doing? If you have to keep all those dates and times in your head it will explode. I mean it i I have seen it happen.  There are all kinds of systems you can put on your computer too. Here is one from Palm Pilot. You don't need the pilot, you can just down load the desktop version. http://www.palm.com/us/support/ Or here are some sites on handling stress as a student : http://www.depression-guide.com/time-management/student.htm Lot of info there. Look on the right hand side for more help on organization and whatnot. http://stress.about.com/od/students...dy_Habits_Organization_Skills_Stress_Help.htm

Here is an algebra help site: http://www.algebra.com/ Do you have any question on algebra?

I am the queen to stress. . . So am going back to look at some of those sites myself. I have recently gone back to school too. I am studing American Sign Language. I also work and can the farm to take care off. It is a lot of work and I can totally understand why you are getting stressed. When I was your age, on of things I loved to do when I was stressed was to take a horse back ride. Made me feel SO much better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can say this Talitha, the older you get and the more responsibility you have, the stress load gets even higher. Take a "time out"...go clean your barn or take your horse out.....my favorite stress reliever is to just sit in he middle of my girls yard and have the 3 youngest girls come and give me attention...each of them has their own way of making me laugh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad to see you depressed like this ..........I know it is hard to have your friends move away,,but there is a remedy ....those friends were new once..right?...you will find new ones don't worry............As for school......... it can be difficult sometimes ..and school may seem to take forever to get through .......but remember this...............senior year after you graduate .....no more school........unless you want to go to college..........which isn't a bad idea..............

You really need to try and enjoy your youth years.........because you can never go back....when you reach adult hood..believe me ...........you will wish you could go back.......LOL


If you have to many activities ..........after school stuff.............to help things out if you have to many of them ...........is to eliminate one or 2 if you can.............Sounds like you have to much on your plate......sometimes we have so many things to do............ we are doing more harm than good to our health....................take a big deep breath ........... blow it out slowly..........keep repeating for a while................... :hug: 


here is your cake... :gift: and a gift


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you toth . . . now I'm drooling . . .lol, i think I really will bake a cake today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome..........  ........that sounds like a really good idea........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry to say but it doesnt get much better. Once school is done you have work and work is NEVER done. :sigh: 

THen you get those weeks when you dont get a day off --- or a whole month in my case!

Today is my first day off since September 14th! :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand, I've been having an extremely tough time this year, with stress, depression, school and things just not getting done or working the way they should be.

With friends, email them. I had friends I left behind when I was taken out of school that I wish I was still in contact with but we lost that for some reason. I have new friends that are probably the best friends I could ever have, we email every day on a regular basis and friends are probably the greatest support you can have when you are feeling down.

With school, its been really hard for me because I've been having attention troubles, I've found that listening to music is probably the best thing i can do. Music is my only outlet, the only place where i can be me and just get all of those emotions out that are bugging me. Sometimes it will get really hard and I just plug in and ignore the world for a while and it all ends up ok.

Another thing you gotta keep telling yourself when times seem tough is that just a moment more and things will be ok and get better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I was younger I started a journal/dairy whatever you want to call it. I used it to be a place to just write down my thoughts and my emotions, it really did help to have an outlet for that sort of thing.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys . . . weekend break helped alot . . . :greengrin: oh toth, i didn't bake a cake . . .made cupcakes that had artifical raspberries in it . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha-

I am sorry that you are feeling overwhelmed. Like others have said - the best thing that you can do is take time for yourself, plan, and find out what is truely important, and what can wait.

It does get overwhelming - TRUST me I understand. I work 40+ hours a week, I go to college fulltime for my Bachelor's degree, I am a mom, and I run the ranch of 15+ goats, 6 sheep, and 2 horses.

As far as math - I work at a college - and we tell people to go to http://www.purplemath.com that has helped alot of my students. Also, there should be a tutor lab at your highschool of the teacher should be willing to come in early or stay a little late if need be to help you.

Cheer up! Your goaties are coming home soon
Allison


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> :greengrin: oh toth, i didn't bake a cake . . .made cupcakes that had artifical raspberries in it . . .


 that's just as yummy....................mini cakes .....................sounds good ........... :hi5:

glad you had a break .............and feel alot better..........


----------

